# P238 Grips?



## HailSkins (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello All,

I recently picked up a Sig P238 for my CCW and absolutly love it so far. I have not had an opportunity to fire the handgun, as my local shooting ranges is closed for renovations.

I am not a huge fan of the black/silver grips that came with the gun and was hoping to replace them with either the Blackwood or Rosewood grips but cannot locate them for purchase online (including Sig's website). Can anyone point me in the right direction.

Thanks!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I have not yet found a retailer selling the Sig factory grips.

You may like VZ Grips or Sarge's Grips for your 238.

Once mine proves itself reliable I will most likely get some VZs for it. I have several pairs of VZ grips on my 1911s and Hi Power, they are probably my favorite next to the Hogue rubberized grips.


----------



## HailSkins (Oct 5, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> I have not yet found a retailer selling the Sig factory grips.
> 
> You may like VZ Grips or Sarge's Grips for your 238.
> 
> Once mine proves itself reliable I will most likely get some VZs for it. I have several pairs of VZ grips on my 1911s and Hi Power, they are probably my favorite next to the Hogue rubberized grips.


Thank you VAMarine. Bummer it is difficult to find factory grips.

I did find some good looking grips at ... Wood and Aluminum Sig Sauer P238 Grips. Does anyone have expereince with Rhyno Tek?

Thanks


----------



## jrocks247 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Sigsauerrguns.com*



HailSkins said:


> Thank you VAMarine. Bummer it is difficult to find factory grips.
> 
> I did find some good looking grips at ... Wood and Aluminum Sig Sauer P238 Grips. Does anyone have expereince with Rhyno Tek?
> 
> Thanks


Sigsauerguns.com
Has those factory wood grips you want!


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

jrocks247 said:


> Sigsauerguns.com
> Has those factory wood grips you want!


Your first post and you bring one back from the dead (back from Oct 2010) ... just playing with you JRocks! Welcome to the forum!!

Actually, since you did bring this up ... OP if you are still looking for a set of grips. PM me, I've got a set of Blackwood and/or a set of Red Rosewood grips I might be willing to sell.

Also, if anyone has seen the new P938 in person ... can you tell me if the grips from a P238 will fit it?

Thanks!


----------



## AngeloG (Aug 26, 2012)

I am new to this --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I received this week a set of wood grips from Thailand.They are Siam Rosewood with finger groves.Fast shipping two weeks. I have big hands for this Sig P238, they help.The seller ([email protected]) is on e-bay if someone would like to know. The cost $42.99 free shipping.forum. I got my wood grips for my P238 on e-bay from this guy ( jaruwan.p )


----------

